# DOXA Sub 1200T NUMA Roll Call!



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

I'd like to take the initiative to start a Numa Roll Call thread.

I have gathered some of the User Names from the various threads and compiled a partial list of the original Numa owners. If anyone wants me to add their location, name or other info to the list you can pm me or even better, post a picture with a landmark from your area of the world.

1, CityMorgue
2, CMSgt Bo
3, whitecopper
4
5, Geoffrey
6
7, roadshadoww,
8, ht8306, Singapore
9
10, Wes1,
11
12
13, mtltdi, Ottawa, Canada
14
15, Kuya
16, cougar19
17
18
19
20
21, RALaustin,
22, JBernstein
23
24
25, Kev,
26, Still Ticking
27
28, athen, Madrid, Spain
29
30
31
32
33
34, Steve Tracy
35, Steven Dorfman
36
37
38
39
40, Rick Iverson
41
42, monco
43
44
45
46, doughboyr6
47
48
49
50, LondonDOXA


----------



## Steven Dorfman (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: DOXA Sub 1200T Roll Call!*

#35 here

Steve


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: DOXA Sub 1200T Roll Call!*


----------



## athen (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: DOXA Sub 1200T Roll Call!*

28.- Athen, Madrid _Spain_


----------



## roadshadowww (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: DOXA Sub 1200T Roll Call!*

MT,
Thanks for starting this thread and listing my #7. It's great fun to know who's got which ones.

I'm a little late on the excitement but for me it's all new.

I had to leave last Sat. for the IDC Staff course and did not get back til yesterday. After 6 days of 14 hour days and training evaluation dives everyday I was exhausted when I arrived home.

So tired, I did not even asked my wife where my Doxa tube was.

This morning was like Christmas. She hid the tube on Thursday, and left clues for me to follow, to find it. I said, "really?" and she said, sure you've waited 7 months to get it, so a few minutes more will not hurt".....

Great fun and I'm now wearing the *NUMA TQ* as I'm typing this.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: DOXA Sub 1200T Roll Call!*

Thanks for starting the NUMA registry but shouldn't you have included NUMA in the title?


----------



## 72hotrod (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: DOXA Sub 1200T Roll Call!*

You think Clive will list his here? I wonder if he is a member. :think:


----------



## roadshadowww (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: DOXA Sub 1200T Roll Call!*

Let's bump this up and fill in the blanks, how about your's?


----------



## ht8306 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: DOXA Sub 1200T Roll Call!*

No.8 in Singapore


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

#34/50 is already on your list!


----------



## roadshadowww (Jul 26, 2007)

So far just under half the owners have responded. Who else has them ?


----------



## JRiippi (Nov 4, 2009)

roadshadowww said:


> So far just under half the owners have responded. Who else has them ?


I am still waiting for mine....yikes.....


----------



## jimt (Jul 20, 2006)

#4 here....Has anyone else been watching that NUMA on the bay? The price is going up, up, up.....wow!


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

Lost my edit button, maybe it expires?? Perhaps a mod can continue adding the names to the list in post #1


----------



## bluther2 (Sep 5, 2006)

jimt said:


> #4 here....Has anyone else been watching that NUMA on the bay? The price is going up, up, up.....wow!


HOLY, how many of us wish we had bought one, now I bet everyone wishes they bought two


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

bluther2 said:


> HOLY, how many of us wish we had bought one, now I bet everyone wishes they bought two


I'm glad I got mine... Because seeing that price would give me a heart-attack if I missed it and saw this price... Crazy stuff I tell ya!


----------



## doxa55 (Jun 28, 2010)

#37 of 50 is currently listed on eBay


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

doxa55 said:


> #37 of 50 is currently listed on eBay


And it sold for $3700, well done, buyer!


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

David Woo said:


> And it sold for $3700, well done, buyer!


Shows you what a good description, excellent pictures and a great watch will get you! 2g's over purchase price. I should have bought 5!


----------



## Uber (Feb 12, 2010)

mtltdi said:


> Shows you what a good description, excellent pictures and a great watch will get you! 2g's over purchase price. I should have bought 5!


good price:-!

....but might have fetched even more if the seller had thought to list it as "ship to: worldwide"....."ship to: united states" meant that it only showed up on the .com site.... not the .ca, .de, .co.uk...etc... a _few_ plucky foreigners found it I see... I would have understood if the seller was adverse to shipping overseas....oh well.....

wonder if anyone here bought it....:think:


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

I see #21 is sold, will new owner please chime in so we can get the list updated?


----------



## LondonDOXA (Sep 19, 2010)

another on the bay?


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

No it was sold here on the sales forums


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

For some reason, the edit feature on this post doesn't work and I dropped the photo I had posted from my Photobucket account. So here's another photo of #34/50:


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

I know, I didn't realize edit privilege's expire. That's a great pic by the way.


----------



## Chris Mordaunt (May 31, 2006)

Sweet #21


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

Congrats Chris!

How are you enjoying the NUMA? It sure is one helluva beauty! Enjoy

~Tony


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

Rock on Chris! Nice catch. In a different time, I'd have grabbed that one just to have a spare. :-d

Hope you enjoy it as much as I do. |>

Kev.


----------



## Chris Mordaunt (May 31, 2006)

It's my 1st 1200 Tony, and while the HRV is a nice addition I may be tempted to flip if a vintage pro t or a 750 COSC was offered up? I still love my vintage t's and 300's. :-!


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Congratulations, Chris |> 

If I had only known ..... :-( it's just that I don't log on to WUS on a daily basis and I visit the sales corner even less frequently. 
I would really like a NUMA to keep my DWL company (even though it is essentially the same watch) and I'm not in a position to pay a premium .....

RonB


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

Chris Mordaunt said:


> It's my 1st 1200 Tony, and while the HRV is a nice addition I may be tempted to flip if a vintage pro t or a 750 COSC was offered up? I still love my vintage t's and 300's. :-!


I know what you mean. I absolutely LOVE my vintage 300 and my 2 other vintage DOXA quartz's. I wouldn't ever consider flipping them, just like I would never consider flipping my DWL or DS or NUMA. Those are too precious for me. Especially since I have my 600T and DWL tube signed by both Clive and Dirk Cussler. Makes them priceless in my eyes!



MHe225 said:


> Congratulations, Chris |>
> 
> If I had only known ..... :-( it's just that I don't log on to WUS on a daily basis and I visit the sales corner even less frequently.
> I would really like a NUMA to keep my DWL company (even though it is essentially the same watch) and I'm not in a position to pay a premium .....
> ...


I feel you on this Ron. I don't check the sales forums here as much anymore either and I have seen some watches come up that I would have loved to have a chance to nibble on, but of course at the moment the money situation won't allow for it. So I guess it's a good thing I don't really check them out...

Of course patience is a good virtue and I'm sure when the time is right you will find yourself with a NUMA. I was worried myself when it was first announced and all the delays that I may not be happy with it, but my goodness, I freaking love it!!!! It's worn quite often!!!

Here are some pictures of the NUMA and DWL  Hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## a pine tree (Sep 15, 2010)

Ohh, that DWL... |> Always a favorite of mine.

I just wish the 1200t pro had the 750t pro orange.


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

I have gathered some of the User Names from the various threads and compiled a partial list of the original Numa owners. If anyone wants me to add their location, name or other info to the list you can pm me or even better, post a picture with a landmark from your area of the world.

1, CityMorgue
2, CMSgt Bo
3, whitecopper
4
5, Geoffrey
6
7, roadshadoww, sold to jrpcid79
8, ht8306, Singapore
9
10, Wes1,
11
12
13, mtltdi, Ottawa, Canada
14
15, Kuya
16, cougar19
17
18
19
20
21, RALaustin, sold to Chris Mordaunt
22, JBernstein
23
24
25, Kev,
26, Still Ticking
27
28, athen, Madrid, Spain
29
30
31
32, lilreddivinghood
33, Operations, Midland Texas USA
34, Steve Tracy
35, Steven Dorfman
36
37
38
39
40, Rick Iverson
41
42, monco
43
44
45
46, doughboyr6
47
48
49
50, LondonDOXA


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

#32 here in Rhode Island.....have not posted much lately cuz I'm busy diving and running my Dive Shop and Bow Hunting BUT I did recently score my grail Squale 50 meter Spirotechnique!!! (Been looking for several years for that one.)


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

Another one just sold on EBay for $3350. Amazing.


----------



## Operations (Oct 10, 2010)

#33 Mike Pippin
Midland Texas, USA

Still have not taken it out to wear...intresting ebay info...


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks Mike! Added you to the list.


----------



## Shark Hunter (Dec 2, 2008)

How about starting one for The Blue Numa?


----------



## PORDO SELENE (Mar 22, 2009)

Number 14, is at Ankara Turkey, Ms. Figen Sari


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

I have gathered some of the User Names from the various threads and compiled a partial list of the original Numa owners. If anyone wants me to add their location, name or other info to the list you can pm me or even better, post a picture with a landmark from your area of the world.

1, CityMorgue
2, CMSgt Bo
3, whitecopper
4
5, Geoffrey
6
7, roadshadoww, sold to jrpcid79
8, ht8306, Singapore
9
10, Wes1,
11
12
13, mtltdi, Ottawa, Canada
14 PORDO SELENE, Ankara, Turkey
15, Kuya
16, cougar19
17
18
19
20
21, RALaustin, sold to Chris Mordaunt
22, JBernstein
23
24
25, Kev,
26, Still Ticking
27
28, athen, Madrid, Spain
29
30
31
32, lilreddivinghood
33, Operations, Midland Texas USA
34, Steve Tracy
35, Steven Dorfman
36
37
38
39
40, Rick Iverson
41
42, monco
43
44
45
46, doughboyr6
47
48
49
50, LondonDOXA


----------



## Malloy (Apr 12, 2011)

(Please delete, thank you)


----------



## #six (Jul 14, 2011)

wow ...Two Numas on the auction site now! I hope they keep the values $$$$

DOXA NUMA 1200T SUB TURQUOISE #50 of 50 | eBay

Doxa Watch ... NUMA 1200T Turquoise in excellent condition and OX/50 | eBay


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

LondonDoxa is selling his. 

Hope circumstances are not too serious.


----------



## LondonDOXA (Sep 19, 2010)

no nothing bad, quite the opposite - but i do need to raise a little quick money. thanks for your concern though!

if it doesn't go by the end of the week then i'm keeping it anyway. i have a few other things that should cover it so whatever goes first....so no-one bid on it


----------



## #six (Jul 14, 2011)

LondonDOXA said:


> no nothing bad, quite the opposite - but i do need to raise a little quick money. thanks for your concern though!
> 
> if it doesn't go by the end of the week then i'm keeping it anyway. i have a few other things that should cover it so whatever goes first....so no-one bid on it


Good luck on the sale LondonDOXA - I think that yours being #50 will make a huge difference - AND the fact that is is cheaper and in way better condition than the other one! I think the market for the "original 50" is not going to soften all that much.


----------



## Uber (Feb 12, 2010)

#six said:


> Good luck on the sale LondonDOXA - I think that yours being #50 will make a huge difference - AND the fact that is is cheaper and in way better condition than the other one! I think the market for the "original 50" is not going to soften all that much.


Looks like you were right. $3200's not a bad price at all! :-!

Was it anyone on this forum that bought it?


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

Bump this up, anyone else have one of these?


----------



## Belldiver (Aug 25, 2012)

When were these first released?


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

Around July last year


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

My original photo isn't on the first page anymore so here's #34/50 again:


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

Let's bring this back up, any other's on the forums?


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

Not me, but I want one! 

The new PA is a nice but I don't like the logo. These look great.


----------



## Uber (Feb 12, 2010)

One hasn't come up for a *very* long time. This is still *THE* modern DOXA to have in my opinion. Doxa knocked this one out of the ballpark.
DOXA subsequently tried hard to dilute the desirability with the TQ PA and the almost caribbean blue NUMA (I'm joking... calm down).... but despite their best efforts they just couldn't screw it up (yet... LOL).


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

Bump tis up once again, any others on WUS?


----------



## jrpcid79 (Sep 18, 2008)

I have 07/50 tucked away in my safe.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

DOXA SB 1500T PA II - 001/300
DOXA SUB 750T Professional - 3630/5000
DOXA SUB 750T Mil Shark - 1025/5000
DOXA SUB 750T GMT Caribbean LE - 0640/1000
DOXA SUB 1200T NUMA TQ 07/50
DOXA SUB 1200T NUMA Blue 001/100
DOXA SUB 4000T Shark - 054/200
DOXA SUB 300T-Graph Professional - 002/150 

You have a VERY impressive Doxa collection, Randy!
Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

jrpcid79 said:


> I have 07/50 tucked away in my safe.


Hey Randy lets see some pictures of your Doxa's please!


----------



## jrpcid79 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Guys -- I will try to make some photos over the weekend and get them posted.
Best-
Randy


----------



## PORDO SELENE (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello number 14 belongs to a lady in Turkey Ms. F. Sari


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

#37 of 50 in San Diego


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

I made a wise decision when I ordered a turquoise NUMA SUB 1200T and it's made me very happy over the years. I remember when it was first announced and quite a few people were on the fence as to whether it would look okay or not. As a Clive Cussler fan, I HAD to have one!


----------



## TIMEX SOCIAL CLUB (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi there, I'm proud owner of number 48 SUB 1200T NUMA.
Cheers
Timex Social Club


----------



## jrpcid79 (Sep 18, 2008)

07/50 is with me


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

If anyone would like to sell a NUMA, please PM me. Thank you.


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

I have gathered some of the User Names from the various threads and compiled a partial list of the original Numa owners. If anyone wants me to add their location, name or other info to the list you can pm me or even better, post a picture with a landmark from your area of the world.

1, CityMorgue
2, CMSgt Bo
3, whitecopper
4
5, Geoffrey
6
7, roadshadoww, sold to jrpcid79
8, ht8306, Singapore
9
10, Wes1,
11
12
13, mt1tdi, Ottawa, Canada
14 PORDO SELENE, sold in Turkey
15, Kuya
16, cougar19
17
18
19
20
21, RALaustin, sold to Chris Mordaunt
22, JBernstein
23
24
25, Kev,
26, Still Ticking
27
28, athen, Madrid, Spain
29
30
31
32, lilreddivinghood
33, Operations, Midland Texas USA
34, Steve Tracy
35, Steven Dorfman
36
37, Orangeface, San Diego
38
39
40, Rick Iverson
41
42, monco
43
44
45
46, doughboyr6
47
48, TIMEX SOCIAL CLUB
49
50, LondonDOXA - sold it ​


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Just sold #37/50 to new WUS member AlohaDave, Anaheim, CA. 

Congrats, Dave!


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

This thread has been dormant for far too long, any other NUMA 1200T's in the forum?



mt1tdi said:


> I have gathered some of the User Names from the various threads and compiled a partial list of the original Numa owners. If anyone wants me to add their location, name or other info to the list you can pm me or even better, post a picture with a landmark from your area of the world.
> 
> 1, CityMorgue
> 2, CMSgt Bo
> ...


----------



## JoeMaritime (Oct 23, 2011)

25/50 Is with me now - in Centennial Colorado!


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

NUMA TQ #7 was just listed on the ‘Bay. Looks to be in really nice condition.


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

Much want!


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

There is one on eBay. But not really cheap...


----------



## chapiec1 (Dec 11, 2013)

I purchased #28 from athen about 3 years ago. Now resides in St. Petersburg FL.


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

clonetrooper said:


> There is one on eBay. But not really cheap...


That one sold for $2600 plus $50 shipping. One bid at the opening price of $2600. The ouch was the buy-it-now of $3500!


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

> That one sold for $2600 plus $50 shipping. One bid at the opening price of $2600. The ouch was the buy-it-now of $3500!


For 1-of-50, that like-new NUMA TQ went cheap imo. Anyone here buy it?

Same seller is now ebaying a NUMA blue beauty that is basically new.

Seeing quite a few used, really nice reissued Doxas being offered up in the past few weeks at some very reasonable prices. Makes me wonder if the Doxa market is becoming saturated. And then there's that Crown & Caliber NOS Doxa sale - wow, outta nowhere, and not offered up to previous Doxa customers - nice score on the 5 unnumbered NUMA TQs. Those would be even more interesting to me that the 50 numbered pieces. Congrats to JBoston and 4 others!


----------



## chicagosailor7 (Sep 18, 2014)

Gorgeous watch!!! I hope to own my first Doxa soon.


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

1, CityMorgue
2, CMSgt Bo
3, whitecopper
4, Sergeant_at_Arms
5, Geoffrey
6
7, roadshadoww, sold to jrpcid79
8, ht8306, Singapore
9
10, Wes1,
11
12
13, mt1tdi, Ottawa, Canada
14 PORDO SELENE, sold in Turkey
15, Kuya
16, cougar19
17
18
19
20
21, RALaustin, sold to Chris Mordaunt
22, JBernstein
23
24
25, Kev,
26, Still Ticking
27
28, athen, Madrid, Spain
29
30
31
32, lilreddivinghood
33, Operations, Midland Texas USA
34, Steve Tracy
35, Steven Dorfman
36
37, Orangeface, San Diego
38
39
40, Rick Iverson
41
42, monco
43
44
45
46, doughboyr6
47
48, TIMEX SOCIAL CLUB
49
50, LondonDOXA - sold it


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> 1, CityMorgue
> 2, CMSgt Bo
> 3, whitecopper
> 4, Sergeant_at_Arms
> ...


1of5 no number prototype, Stirling Moss, WA State, USA


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> 1, CityMorgue
> 2, CMSgt Bo
> 3, whitecopper
> 4, Sergeant_at_Arms
> ...


1of5 no number prototype, Stirling Moss, WA State, USA


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

With a tip of the snorkel to mt1tdi in Ottawa, Canada for starting this list, here's an update complete with known sales and unnumbered prototypes included:

1, CityMorgue
2, CMSgt Bo
3, whitecopper
4, Sergeant_at_Arms
5, Geoffrey
6
7, roadshadoww - sold to jrpcid79
8, ht8306, Singapore
9
10, Wes1,
11
12
13, mt1tdi, Ottawa, Canada
14 PORDO SELENE, sold in Ms. F. Sari, Turkey
15, Kuya
16, cougar19
17
18
19
20
21, RALaustin, sold to Chris Mordaunt
22, JBernstein
23
24
25, Kev,
26, Still Ticking
27
28, athen, Madrid, Spain - sold to chapiec1, St. Petersburg, FL
29
30
31
32, lilreddivinghood
33, Operations, Midland Texas USA
34, Steve Tracy
35, Steven Dorfman
36
37, orangeface, San Diego, CA - sold to AlohaDave, Anaheim, CA
38
39
40, Rick Iverson (sold - unsub)
41
42, monco
43
44
45
46, doughboyr6
47
48, TIMEX SOCIAL CLUB
49
50, LondonDOXA - (sold - unsub)
________________

(5) PROTOTYPES/UNNUMBERED
· Stirling Moss, WA State, USA


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

#41 Supposedly sold on eBay, 3-29-2019, Kingsburg, CA by ebay user "Preston"


----------



## TKiteCD (May 7, 2017)

*Re: DOXA Sub 1200T Roll Call!*



72hotrod said:


> You think Clive will list his here? I wonder if he is a member. :think:


Clive Hustler?


----------



## TKiteCD (May 7, 2017)

*Re: DOXA Sub 1200T Roll Call!*



72hotrod said:


> You think Clive will list his here? I wonder if he is a member. :think:


Clive Hustler?


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

I wonder if there are any updates to this.

I'm still rocking #1. Going on almost 9 years strong now!!!!


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

My dad still has lucky #13


----------

